# .



## Synapze (Jun 3, 2018)

.


----------



## River Dane (Jun 3, 2018)

Is she still able to climb up to the top of her habitat?


----------



## Synapze (Jun 3, 2018)

.


----------



## Bathory (Jun 3, 2018)

Is it the back two legs? If you're in a pinch and she looks like she may be molting, you can use blu tack to secure her legs to the top of the enclosure. This is very much a last resort but I know there are people who have had success doing this.


----------



## Synapze (Jun 3, 2018)

.


----------



## Bathory (Jun 3, 2018)

Sometimes you can tell they're going to molt when they refuse food but not all mantids do that. The way I've been able to tell with mine is that they get sluggish, if I pick them up they tend to almost drag their abdomen around and the segment look a bit flared. I have some pics of my H majuscula just before her last molt, she was sub here but the abdomen still has good signs if you disregard the wing buds. 











Do you see how her abdominal segments look flared even though she isn't very plump? Usually they molt once every two weeks but it spreads out the older they get


----------



## Synapze (Jun 3, 2018)

.


----------



## River Dane (Jun 3, 2018)

As said above, making sure to be there to aid your mantis during her molt is key. 

Just in case you miss it, though, keep the bottom of her enclosure soft and limit the amount of objects in her habitat she can bump into. I’ve had a mantis fall during a molt, and normally, as long as they’re not hurt too badly in the fall, you’re able to help them out. I’ve also witnessed another one of my Mantids molt standing on the ground. Still don’t know why he did that, but he came out fine.

Also, make sure that if you have to pick her up if she’s fallen during the molt that you grab her exuviae, and not her body.


----------



## Synapze (Jun 3, 2018)

.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 3, 2018)

I hope the tape solution works and her legs will be healed after the molt.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jun 4, 2018)

What sort of enclosure do you have her in? I would suggest a butterfly net cage as even with two bad back legs she should still have decent grip. Rather than keeping it flat so she has to climb vertical walls you can set it on an angle to create even easier shedding areas. This helps prevent the floppy rears this species can also get.

Actually thinking on it one of the mesh laundry baskets that sort of look like butterfly net cages would likely be even better. They tend to have larger more textured weave that will be even easier than standard butterfly cage type netting. I'm talking about something along the line of these. Sample Mesh Laundry Basket


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 4, 2018)

What I usually do for things like that is I hot-glue toole on the sides of the cage to make climbing easier. You could also go with @Krissim Klaw's idea. For molting, keep an eye on her, and when she starts molting, I would do something to secure her back legs to the top of the enclosure. I agree that it is a hard situation, but i think that if you work hard enough, she will molt fine. Good luck!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Synapze (Jun 4, 2018)

.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 4, 2018)

Awesome! I hope she molts ok. Good luck!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Synapze (Jun 8, 2018)

.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 8, 2018)

Wow, this is good news.?

Hopefully her next molt will grow her tarsa back completely. Go mrs. Twig. You can do it


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 8, 2018)

Yay! Congratulations on the successful molt!!!!! I am so glad that we could help.   

- MantisGirl13


----------



## River Dane (Jun 8, 2018)

Glad to hear that she survived. Congratulations!


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jun 8, 2018)

Yay, glad to hear she is doing better.


----------



## Bathory (Jun 15, 2018)

Oh wow, well done! I'm a bit late to the party but I'm so happy it worked out!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 15, 2018)

@Bathory Its ok that you were a bit late   You didn't miss too much excitement!

- MantisGirl13


----------

